# Polaris Glacier II Plow Blade



## a12 (Aug 23, 2009)

I was wondering what everyone uses for a plow edge. Did you keep the factory steel edge or did you replace it with something different? Also, where can I get the rubber deflector strip that mounts on top of the plow - Polaris or aftermarket? Any comments appreciated.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

a12;824017 said:


> I was wondering what everyone uses for a plow edge. Did you keep the factory steel edge or did you replace it with something different? Also, where can I get the rubber deflector strip that mounts on top of the plow - Polaris or aftermarket? Any comments appreciated.


Poly is the only way to go, never wears, running going 7 years and still purfect!


----------



## a12 (Aug 23, 2009)

skywagon;826717 said:


> Poly is the only way to go, never wears, running going 7 years and still purfect!


Where's the best place to pick up a poly edge? Also, how about the rubber flap for the top? So far, JC Whitney seems to have good prices.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have an Arctic Cat plow and I left my steel cutting edge on it. It works real good on dirt, but I have neber tried it on tar.


----------



## jryden145 (Sep 29, 2006)

Which plow do you have? The straight plow, county, or the razor style?

J


----------



## a12 (Aug 23, 2009)

Straight plow.


----------



## tom's snow pro (Dec 11, 2008)

I went to lowes and bought a steel plate, and it works 100 % better than the factory blade


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Conveyor belt for the top deflector!!! If plowing on gravel go steel concrete or asphalt then poly!!


----------



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

How does the poly do one hard snow? Does it scrape down very well?


----------



## wdman1 (Jan 14, 2009)

*plow edge*

i just got some flat stalk 3/8 thick so it want wear out as fast. for the rubber top just cut a simi mud flap in half


----------



## a12 (Aug 23, 2009)

I ended up buying the Warn poly wear bar. Cut it to size, drilled some new holes and installed it last weekend. Can't wait to see how it wears and if the Glacier II scrapes right down to the pavement or not. Waiting for the Warn rubber flap to come in for the top of the plow.


----------

